
Volkswagen’s bold plan to create a new car operating system - close04
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/09/volkswagen-audi-porsche-vw-group-plans-one-os-to-rule-them-all/
======
EpicBlackCrayon
>However, each brand will still get to develop its own UX in the same way that
Porsche and Audi can build very different-looking vehicles from the same MLB
Evo toolbox.

This is really something I feel Microsoft could have done to gain some footing
in the mobile/connected car space. I think they could have developed an light
OS that was compatible with iOS and Android, and re-skinnable for the major
auto groups, then it's of a matter of simply licensing it to them.

~~~
htk
They already do that with Windows CE. RCD 330 is one model that has a Windows
CE version.

------
npmaile
My car's software feels like the one thing in my life that I can't freely hack
on. Given some sort of a mildly standard interface like the one in the
article, I think it will be nice to have the ability to modify and maintain my
car's tech internals just like everything else I have.

